
Show HN: Know what to make for dinner, get customized recipe collections - PetraRsD
https://www.readysetdinner.com
======
julianlam
First impressions: Built for mobile, but not good on desktop. Might not be a
concern for you since most visitors are on mobile nowadays(?) but good god,
everything is so big I had to resize my browser to phone size.

I like how I can specify what appliances I have. It'd be nice to know what's
assumed (that everyone has a frying pan) -- I don't have a wok, does that mean
it excludes all dishes that require frying?

------
PetraRsD
Check out our brand new Ready set dinner demo version, either register
directly at demo.readysetdinner.com/register or find more info on
www.readysetdinner.com. Avoid the constant dinner hassle, set your profile
once and automatically receive customized weekly recipe collections and an
easy to use shopping list. Let us know what you think and how we can improve.

